# [B]Ladder Safety[/B]



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Since the earthquake/tsunami in Japan, some of my guys have had some questions. The general question was:

"If on a ladder during an earthquake what should you do?"

I know that it depends on what size and type of ladder. Obviously if you're close to the ground go for it. But what about the near top of a 28 foot extension ladder? My PM said almost always go down, but I'm sure OSHA has some guidelines to follow. I work in California and earthquakes definitely are a concern here. So what do you guys think?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd descend the ladder as quickly and safely as possible. At least you'll be at a lower height if the ladder gets tossed over. 

No model safety code takes into account natural disaster. I'm not even sure I'd let all these what if's rent space in my brain. When, and if, it happens, your gut will take over and you'll probably do something incredibly stupid anyhow.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I'd descend the ladder as quickly and safely as possible. At least you'll be at a lower height if the ladder gets tossed over.
> 
> No model safety code takes into account natural disaster. I'm not even sure I'd let all these what if's rent space in my brain. When, and if, it happens, your gut will take over and you'll probably do something incredibly stupid anyhow.


True, We have began tying off our ladders just in General. My gut is always in charge and its says "FEED ME, SEYMOUR, FEED ME!"


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

eutecticalloy said:


> True, We have began tying off our ladders just in General. My gut is always in charge and its says "FEED ME, SEYMOUR, FEED ME!"


Yeah, you're just like me. You'd be up on a ladder, the earth would start to shake, and you'd suddenly think, "Damn, I could go for a pastrami on rye about now". :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Best thing to do is........ nothing. At least until you're sure of what you plan on doing is the best course of action.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Grab onto something and pray for dear life. Then find a change of underwear when it's over.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I would place hands and feet on the outside of the ladder and slide down quick


----------



## ElectroBrian (Mar 25, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I would place hands and feet on the outside of the ladder and slide down quick


I'm with this guy


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Have another drink, the shakes will go away.


----------

